# OpenGroupware setup (after successful ebuild)

## joemc91

I'm trying to get opengroupware running after installing it using the ebuild on bugs.gentoo.org.  Currently apache2 and opengroupware start when their init scripts are run.  On the other hand, postgresql doesn't start.  I don't know if it's supposed to or not.

When apache2 does start, I can't access http://localhost/OpenGroupware/, it's as if the conf file didn't work.  But when apache loads it doesn't give me any error.

When attempting to start postgresql, it gives me the error "/var/lib/postgresql/data/" doesn't exist.  That's where the databases are supposed to be according to the conf file.

I know that a bnuch of people have been succesful with this, so I really don't know what I'm doing wrong here, course, I am new at this anyways.

Thanks for all the constant help though.

Joe

----------

## amasidlover

Did you do the config step for postgresql? i.e.

ebuild /usr/portage/dev-db/postgresql/postgresql-<version>.ebuild config

You'll also need to do the same for opengroupware as this creates the database templates.

----------

## joemc91

It didn't work the first time, but I've got it working now.  I updated the ebuild since it didn't create the database directories or initialize the database.  Now I am trying to get Cyrus working with OGo.  I have no idea how to create the users and their password.  I would actually like to have the auth integrated among Cyrus and OGo and just create the user mailboxes.  I saw this listed using pam_pgsql.so for debian, but all I've got available for Gentoo (the I know of) is postgresok.so.  I have no idea how to set this up.  Please help!

----------

## amasidlover

I've only got this partially working but...

If you go into the file /opt/opengroupware.org/.libFoundation/Defaults/NSGlobalDomain.plist and add the two lines:

```
    UseSkyrixLoginForImap = YES;

    imap_host = <imap server>
```

then it appears to use the opengroupware logins to log on to the imap server.

I say appears because although it displays that there are unread messages (or not) correctly, if I actually go to the mail/Inbox then opengroupware crashes.... I assume this is related to the particular build I downloaded.

----------

## joemc91

Is there a way to have opengroupware do all authentication via OpenLDAP?  Since I know Cyrus, as well as the computer accounts themselves, can authenticate to OpenLDAP.  This would be the ideal layout for my system.  Right now it's just a test environment, so I'm not worried about experimentation.  Thanks

----------

## fwerner

hi,

today i decided to get opengroupware a try but i can't find the ebuild?

i was downloading the tar.bz2 beore i read this post...

can you tell me where it is? i dont know how to find ebuilds on bugs.gentoo.org .. i thought this place is only for bugs? i'm a little bit confused  :Smile: 

is there a way to get opengroupware recognize my installed mysql server? i really don't want two database servers running at the same time.

greetz

FloWer

----------

## amasidlover

The ebuild is here: [url] https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=24247[/url], bugzilla is also for submitting new ebuilds as well as reporting bugs in existing ones.

----------

## fwerner

 *amasidlover wrote:*   

> The ebuild is here: [url] https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=24247[/url], bugzilla is also for submitting new ebuilds as well as reporting bugs in existing ones.

 

i already found this page, but where is the ebuild? i browsed through the attachments..

(am i blind?????)

or do i have to login to get the ebuild?

f.

----------

## amasidlover

'Created an Attachment (id=2857)'  contains all the relevant files, I'd then download 'Created an attachment (id=31433)'.

----------

## joemc91

So I found how to enable LDAP auth on the OpenGroupware server, so hopefully everything will auth through LDAP (including email).  The only problem is Apache won't host the program now.  I didn't change the settings and I know it's not an OpenGroupware problem.  The error generated in the logs is:

```
[Fri May 21 20:22:15 2004] [error] [client 65.23.90.4] File does not exist: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/OpenGroupware
```

It looks as if Apache isn't doing the LocationMatch.  I can't figure out why not for the life of me.

----------

## joemc91

Solved the last problem by uncommenting <IfDefine> and that worked, but now it can't access the database.  My assumption is I need to give the user ogo access to the database, but I don't know how.  Please help!

----------

## amasidlover

What happens if you try 

```
psql ogo ogo
```

 from the bash prompt. That should be the same log-in as Opengroupware tries. Also did you add -D Ogo in the APACHE2_OPTS in /etc/conf.d/apache2 file?

----------

## joemc91

Fixed that problem by dropping the ogo database out of postgresql and running "ebuild opengroupware config" again.  So now LDAP is doing authentication for Cyrus, system login, and opengroupware (what a beautiful thing open source is).  There is only one problem though.  OpenGroupware throws an exeption when accessing the mailbox portion.  This is of course just an annoyance really.  Here is the error in all it's exceptional (pun intended) glory.  If you want to check it out yourself, go to http://dhcp106.stat.purdue.edu/OpenGroupware/  username: jmcnamee, password: joesproblem  Just click on inbox:

```
Application Server caught exception:

  session: 4B514B510440AFA23E

  element: 00e40afa26508b7a81c.0.17.1.1.1.3.b.mail.1.1.1.1.1.1.5

  context: <0x08B7A81C[WOContext]: 00e40afa26508b7a81c app=OpenGroupware sn=4B514B510440AFA23E eid=00e40afa26508b7a81c.0.17.1.1.1.3.b.mail.1.1.1.1.1.1.5 rqeid=>

  request: <WORequest[0x08A28CDC]: method=GET uri=/OpenGroupware/x/mail?woinst=19281&wosid=4B514B510440AFA23E&folder=inbox app=OpenGroupware rqKey=x rqPath=mail>

  class:   ObjcRuntimeException

  name:    ObjcRuntimeException

  reason:  NSMutableSet (class) does not recognize (null)

  info:
```

I've submitted this problem as a bug to OpenGroupware.org since I suspect it's a programming problem, not a configuration one.  But if anyone has had this problem and resolved it, I'd appreciate the help.

----------

